# Download youtube videos automatically



## chesss (Nov 2, 2009)

I know youtube videos can be downloaded by using bookmarklets, using some sites like keepvid or using a firefox extension. 
BUt all these methods just give me a direct link to the flv file.

What I want is to be able to download several youtube files one after 
another automatically. LIke I give some application a list of youtube links and then the app automatically fethces the video's flv link and downloads the videos one after the other.


any ideas ?

ty

Edit: I should mention that the problem with downloading from youtube is that links aren't permanent. i.e I one attempts to queue several youtube flv links, then that won't work. So in order for proper queuing the download manager will have to fetch the flv link itself...
this is confusing, isn't it?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 2, 2009)

Install Internet Download Manager.. At the top of the Video you can see... a tab using which you can download FLV file of that video. I have had no probs using this method. So, should you. 

If you want a batch download, just press 'download later' option to start queuing. This is the best method you can opt.. coz, IDM will also serve as a Download Manager.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 2, 2009)

Or try orbit downloader , same functionality as IDM.


----------



## chesss (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions! 
trying out now.


----------



## chesss (Nov 2, 2009)

tried Orbit: doesn't quite what I want. ITs not an easy tool to use for downloading many youtube videos. One has to open each video that in a browser individually and then make a couple of clicks.. its quite cumbersome..

Edit: same with IDM. not ideal for multiple queued youtube downloading..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 2, 2009)

If you have URL.. that means you went to the page once or more. If you have been to that page.. you can download it by IDM.You can queue youtube videos the way you queue a normal download. But URL queue is not available in IDM.  AFAIK, IDM is the best to download manager to download youtube videos. 

I have heard that real player also has an plugin to download youtube videos. Try that out if you are willing to do.


----------



## chesss (Nov 2, 2009)

> You can queue youtube videos the way you queue a normal download.


AFAIK this isn't true, because youtube's flv links aren't direct links and stop working after a while...

Anyways I found a way to download youtube videos - using youtube's autolplay/quicklist feature to play all the videos that I want to download. and then grab the video from the browser's cache.


----------



## Lord Ankur (Nov 2, 2009)

try getting downloadhelper for firefox...it'll do the thing for u...


----------



## Dicehyden (Nov 4, 2009)

I have downloaded many software free wares and paid for youtube downloading. But nothing works batter then real player and quality is way much batter then software and its free. So go grab real player and enjoy.

Ultrasound Repair  | Bathroom Fan | Fanimation Fans  [URL=*www.amfedrine.com]Weight Loss Pills
[/URL]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 4, 2009)

chesss said:


> AFAIK this isn't true, because youtube's flv links aren't direct links and stop working after a while...
> 
> Anyways I found a way to download youtube videos - using youtube's autolplay/quicklist feature to play all the videos that I want to download. and then grab the video from the browser's cache.



Sorry for the late reply. I'll give you a clear cut view for you..

If you have IDM installed and using any supported Browser..(Here I am Using IE8.) It will show a tab above the video just like this..

*i33.tinypic.com/xdgm7n.png

if you press the tab.. you will get the download dialog box..

*i34.tinypic.com/k52zoz.png

If you choose to download later.. It can be queued along with all regular downloads.


----------



## chesss (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks for explaining in detail vamsi. I really appreciate it. 
parantu (but) , the thing this doesn't quite work, because the link one gets from youtube isn't permanent. It expires after a while, making queueing impossible


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 4, 2009)

I have downloaded many videos with queue and i have never had a problem. Strange to hear from you.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 5, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I have downloaded many videos with queue and i have never had a problem. Strange to hear from you.


Vamsi it doesn't work,as the link expires soon.Facing this issue ever since I moved to Night unlimted plan.Even I use IDM,it used to work earlier but now a days the links are expiring soon.Give it a try u'll know for urself.


----------



## Scrooge (Nov 5, 2009)

Try with tunebite, it can download many videos in the same time from youtube and other music web sites and also it automatically converts them into your desired formats. It's very easy as all u hav to do is to browse ur fav videos on youtube and tunebite automatically saves them into ur video list and u can select from there the videos u'd like to hav. I really use it and it's very helpful...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 5, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Vamsi it doesn't work,as the link expires soon.Facing this issue ever since I moved to Night unlimted plan.Even I use IDM,it used to work earlier but now a days the links are expiring soon.Give it a try u'll know for urself.



I don't queue it for hours. 1 Hour is the maximum limit. 

Anyway, I will check that out tonight.


----------



## subhransu123 (Nov 9, 2009)

you can use video download helper (addon of mozila)........


----------



## ww927bin (Dec 2, 2009)

chesss said:


> I know youtube videos can be downloaded by using bookmarklets, using some sites like keepvid or using a firefox extension.
> BUt all these methods just give me a direct link to the flv file.
> 
> What I want is to be able to download several youtube files one after
> another automatically. LIke I give some application a list of youtube links and then the app automatically fethces the video's flv link and downloads the videos one after the other.


 
Software that may help you  is Pavtube YouTube Converter .
It is an extremely easy-to-use downloader and converter  with unrivalled speed and quality. What’s more, it supports auto sniffer, which will let you choose to automatically detect and download web online video (*.flv,*f4v) from YouTube.com, Google.com, Yahoo.com, etc.
*www.pavtube.com/youtube-converter/


----------



## Anorion (Dec 2, 2009)

Free Download Manager, just keep pasting the url to the videos, it will get the .flv and download it in queue.


----------



## veto_power (Dec 11, 2009)

I have used the newest real player and this gives me an option to download youtube videos.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 12, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I have downloaded many videos with queue and i have never had a problem. Strange to hear from you.



Hey how to download 720p or 1080p videos from youtube...


----------

